# Pep Source



## bobby6638 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just received the rest of my order of IGF for research. Very happy with delivery..  I will be starting on sunday (finishing up my other IGF from somewhere else)  so I should have a good idea as to how Peps IGF is..

I will keep all up to date


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds awesome bobby! Glad you are happy so far, our products wont let you down i promise! Yes please keep us up to date


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks bro you are a stand up bro.


----------



## littleBIGred (Feb 22, 2012)

*Ripped off?*

I ordered over 300 dollars worth of peps on the 16th. I still havent got them, and the website isnt even up anymore? I am pretty worried. But, I have heard nothing but good things about the company, so thats why i went to it. Please, somebody give me some good news?


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ill check into this for you.please send a pm to one of the mods for now on if anything happens

Thanks


----------



## Peptide Source (Feb 23, 2012)

littleBIGred said:


> I ordered over 300 dollars worth of peps on the 16th. I still havent got them, and the website isnt even up anymore? I am pretty worried. But, I have heard nothing but good things about the company, so thats why i went to it. Please, somebody give me some good news?



We are having server issues. PM me your info.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 23, 2012)

We are checking into your order now.

Thanks.


----------



## littleBIGred (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you guys. Its nice to see a support board of reps who stand so firmly behind their company, it gives guys like me a lot of comfort. haha. I'm happy to be working with all of you.


----------



## littleBIGred (Feb 23, 2012)

bobby6638 said:


> I just received the rest of my order of IGF for research. Very happy with delivery..  I will be starting on sunday (finishing up my other IGF from somewhere else)  so I should have a good idea as to how Peps IGF is..
> 
> I will keep all up to date



Where exaclty was your other pep from? I got mine from PP, but dont know if this stuff is bunked or not. I put MGF into muscles worked, (bi/lat doses), and igf-lr3 subQ into abdominal fat(I have like none) 1 hour PWO. It has been 4 days, and Im not sure how long to wait before expecting to see results. What results did you see and after how long?


----------



## Peptide Source (Feb 23, 2012)

We are up now as pepsource.net pm your information to me so I can track your order. 

Thank you,

-The Peptide Source Team


----------

